# 7 Month old Golden MIx, Buckhannon, WV



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Are there any golden rescues nearby? What about DVGRR? They have taken mixes in the past.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

GRREAT takes Golden mixes and covers eastern WV, if someone can get her to them: GRREAT - Golden Retriever Rescue, Education and Training.


----------

